# Miyamoto is disappoint.



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=127195

XD


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 17, 2010)

Further proving how much of a joke Micro$oft's conference was. Miyamoto has the right to not approve. 

HE IS A CLASSY, CLASSY DUDE.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2010)

Saw this earlier, you can just see the disappoint in his face.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 17, 2010)

I seriously lol'd when I saw this.

Da*censored.3.0*isthi*censored.2.0*?


----------



## Kyel (Jun 17, 2010)

Lol Approved


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2010)

OH HAHA NINTENDO IS SO GREAT MIYAMOTO IS GOD I WOULD LET HIM *censored.3.0* ME HAHAHA MICROSOFT SUX LOLZORS


----------



## Kyel (Jun 17, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> OH HAHA NINTENDO IS SO GREAT MIYAMOTO IS GOD I WOULD LET HIM *censored.3.0* ME HAHAHA MICROSOFT SUX LOLZORS


Chill out, you are cramping his style


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 17, 2010)

I can already tell Kinect's going to fail.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 17, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 17 2010, 12:42:12 PM]I can already tell Kinect's going to fail.


Me too. It's cool and all but who's going to pay $150 for it? And then there's the fact that you have to stand up to use it. Atleast with the Wii you can sit down.

After the initial hype wears off it'll just be like that annoying PS2 eyetoy thing.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the Eyetoy was only like, 50 bucks.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Games need an option whether to use motion controls or not. Some people want motion controls, but others don't. I prefer that some games need motion controls and some games don't.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 17, 2010)

I highly doubt he isn't "amused." I think it's sort of cool that Miyamoto is looking at other company's software.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 17, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I highly doubt he isn't "amused." I think it's sort of cool that Miyamoto is looking at other company's software.


Lets see what happens when he checks out Chinese pirate companies.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I highly doubt he isn't "amused." I think it's sort of cool that Miyamoto is looking at other company's software.


*Changes title* XD


----------



## Trundle (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't keep up with everything!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good use of proper verb tense.


----------



## muffun (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Trundle (Jun 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

>


Lol.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

Do you get this stuff from All is Brawl? Because there have been some of the exact same stuff posted there xD

I guess it's just the fact that most of the news is pretty much the same right now..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a meme. =p


----------



## Poke2Laser (Jun 17, 2010)

lol i hate how since the Wii came out Microsof and Sony started planning their own motion-controlled games...


----------



## Numner (Jun 17, 2010)

Motion control is not wanted on my Xbox 360

I want to lay down and gain unhealth as I defeat that level 35 dragon!

:C

But that's that break in the pattern of his hair?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah okay. In that case, it's acceptable.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish my teacher would have been as understandable as you.


----------



## earthbound (Jun 17, 2010)

LOL that picture is pure win.


----------



## Horus (Jun 17, 2010)

The EXACT same thing is on AiB


----------



## David (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't think he looks disappointed, it looks more like he's thinking "*censored.2.0*, Wii sales might drop for this"


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> I don't think he looks disappointed, it looks more like he's thinking "*censored.2.0*, Wii sales might drop for this"


And it looks like you're think "Oh my gawd, Microsoft can kick Nintendo's ass because I'm loyal to Microsoft and stuff!"


----------



## David (Jun 18, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 18 2010, 12:07:53 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


w/e floats your boat kid.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of trolling an animal crossing forum why not go work  on your amazing new IP chilly hydrant?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> I don't think he looks disappointed, it looks more like he's thinking "*censored.2.0*, Wii sales might drop for this"


Let me guess you're gonna buy it because you think it's a quality product. When really it's not, it's worse than the Wii. Already has a few bugs to it, and makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## OmegaMan (Jun 18, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is actually kinda interesting, Its like everyone who goes into this topic chooses sides, Japan vs USA, Just like Nintendo vs Microsoft, and if Japan cars will accelerate and kill people, what are the chances the 3DS won't suck?


----------



## Kyel (Jun 18, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's far to late my friend.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, kinect really does have quite a few issues.

And your post made no sense at all.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 18, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 17 2010, 01:15:22 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you directly link pirating to the chinese? (un)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it going to fail it's not out yet. Again we don't know if it's worse then Wii. What bugs? Both Wii/Natal make you look like an idiot as with everything involving movement.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But with wii, you can sit down.

Natal dont recognise dat *censored.2.0*!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii Fit

I'm sure that you'll be able to play most or some games sitting down and same goes for Wii, some games you can't play sitting down, or are more fun.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You people are so, so hypocritical.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, natal cant recognize when you sit down.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS SUCH A HUGE DEAL! IT WILL FAILLLLLL!!!!

NINTENDO ROX EVERYTHING!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/exUUKUiiweo&feature=player_embedded'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/exUUKUiiweo&feature=player_embedded' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Good thing with Nintendo you only really need to use your arms with a wiimote, so you can sit down and not look like an idiot.</div>


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you want to stand up and jump around constantly when playing xbox??


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 18, 2010)

Most people buy games because they want to know if it is good.
Not because they know it is good unless they have rented it or played another person's copy.


----------



## Numner (Jun 18, 2010)

Oi.

People attacking people because it's the popular thing olol

And who cares what you look like if you're

1) Having a good time
2) Alone
3) With people you're actually close enough to look stupid with ( i.e. a true friend or family member)


----------



## merinda! (Jun 18, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

>








No?


----------



## David (Jun 19, 2010)

fanboysssss


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> fanboysssss


Funny how you say that when you are a Microsoft fanboy yourself.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey, look at me! I'm Kinnecting!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 19, 2010)

I just think it's unoriginal. If they want to pull a gimmick out of their hat, they should do something that has never been done. But with this, they're just copying Nintendo's system because of how successful it is. And yes, they are copying Nintendo, as is Sony with its motion control system. Where's the originality? At least at Nintendo's conference, they released something new. A 3D System without the glasses. I think I finally figured out how it works, after testing my theory with some images. But that's for another discussion.


----------



## Numner (Jun 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> fanboysssss


I prefer Xbox way over Wii but it's still really stupid looking.


----------



## David (Jun 19, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care for it either but it still looks a lot better than Nintendo's silly wiimote.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fanboyyyy


----------



## David (Jun 19, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I'm not, fanboys are people who obsess over one company and wont enjoy anything else no matter who makes it. i enjoy both the 360 and PS3, and all the systems Nintendo made before the Wii. I might actually pick up a PS3 soon as a blu-ray player, I'll also be using it to play things such as metal gear, uncharted, infamous and other exclusives.

Don't talk about people you don't know anything about.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I just think it's unoriginal. If they want to pull a gimmick out of their hat, they should do something that has never been done. But with this, they're just copying Nintendo's system because of how successful it is. And yes, they are copying Nintendo, as is Sony with its motion control system. Where's the originality? At least at Nintendo's conference, they released something new. A 3D System without the glasses. I think I finally figured out how it works, after testing my theory with some images. But that's for another discussion.


Technically Natal is completely removing the controller, but still its motion like the Wii. 

So they're not 100% the same.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 19, 2010)

David.
You aren't seriously defending Kinect are you?


----------



## David (Jun 19, 2010)

@bacon How are they copying Nintendo? It's above and beyond what Nintendo's doing, so is Sony's. Wii doesn't have full body motion control, voice recognition and a camera that recognizes you, where you are in the room, and what you're doing.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> How are they copying Nintendo? It's above and beyond what Nintendo's doing, so is Sony's. Wii doesn't have full body motion control, voice recognition and a camera that recognizes you, where you are in the room, and what you're doing.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 19, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I lol'd


That makes two of us.


----------



## David (Jun 19, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see how a comic drawn up by a 6 year old is funny...


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## David (Jun 19, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ********?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 19, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:< Yeah, the major flaw in natal is if the voice recognition sucks, the whole thing is useless. But we'll have to see when it comes out.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd more.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You not have some editing or masturbating to megan fox to do??
[who can't act for beans, btw]


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> You ********?


Oooh, my poor little soul.
You're sooo meeeeaaannjndfjsfrgr.


----------



## David (Jun 19, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, don't have any footage atm, waiting to get my mac and sexy ass 7D. and you dont have to know how to act to be extremely sexy.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 19, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too... me too.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David's just pissed because he doesn't have anyone backing him up here. I thought David was one of the people that said he was sick of "gimmicks".


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 19, 2010)

People call us 'Xbros'?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 19, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> People call us 'Xbros'?


Yes, just like Sonyfriends and Nintenbros.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2010)

oh god the /v/ in this thread.


----------



## David (Jun 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't need anyone backing me up, I'm a one man army. And I am sick of gimmicks, but that doesn't change the fact that Microsoft's and Sony's gimmicks are better than Nintendo's.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say that now... Yet, Microsoft's has been done before with the Sony Eyetoy. Not as advanced, but it is completely unoriginal and done before.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better? Really? Instead of WAGGLAN GAMES, you get FLAILAN GAMES. Unless playing with skittles is just your thing.


----------



## David (Jun 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Building on a concept, making it more advanced and adding more features like voice recognition and full 3D motion tracking doesn't make it unoriginal. 

Have you even watched Microsoft's press conference?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, it was hilarious.


----------



## David (Jun 19, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't find anything funny about Gears of War 3, Halo Reach, Metal Gear Rising, Fable 3, Black Ops, some Kinect Demos, and a redesigned 360.

Sure the the Skittles girl was a little stupid but the potential behind Kinect is incredible.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't really paying attention to the other games, I was too busy laughing at the kinect demos.
I doesn't have potential. They didn't show any actual games people would want to play for kinect.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, don't flat out say that it doesn't have potential. While Kinect may end up completely flopping, developers could still possibly make some great games with it. And while it may not be what the majority of gamers want, you can be sure that some people will love it. And I have to give Microsoft credit for making something this technologically advanced. Though, as advanced as it may be, that doesn't automatically guarantee that it will be a success.


Yes, I just defended Microsoft. Ogawd, the world is coming to an end. =P


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm shocked


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That post just reminded me of what a fanboy you are <.<

Much more draw on negative features than your nintendo speeches and you used paragraphs which implies that you spent a long time spacing it out to make it look like you wrote a lot unlike your usual drivel about nintendo which takes up about half a page.

Better luck next time.


----------



## David (Jun 19, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but you're an idiot. Who the *censored.3.0* cares how much he wrote?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciaran's just a *censored.1.2* that tries to act like he's better than everyone else.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 19, 2010)

Lotta smack talk in here. =o


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot believe it. Has that brother of yours hacked your account somehow?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 19 2010, 09:24:48 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, lol. I'm not the ignorant fanboy that Mino and Fabio want you to believe. >_> Normally I just ignore any Xbox 360 or PS3 related conversations, but when Mega flat out said that Kinect has no potential at all, I had to call him out for it. After all, I'm the person who always says that you shouldn't state your opinions as fact. So, yes, I can stand up for companies that I generally have no interest in sometimes. Just don't expect it too often, lol.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all know the only reason you made that comment was to cover your tracks in spite of recent events.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go away to the beach for a whole day and when I come back, Tye defends something not Nintendo or Apple.

Something is wrong with the time-space continuum(sp?).


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 19, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the hell came up with those names?!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you would think that. >_> You can't believe _anything_ I say.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/v/

I don't really like the name Sonyfriends, it doesn't really match the company name with what they are.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was less defending Microsoft than it was pointing out that Mega shouldn't state opinions as fact. I share the same thoughts as him when it comes to Kinect, and while I do think it will flop, I'm not going to say that it doesn't have any potential. It's interesting technology, I'll admit, and there's plenty of potential for it. The question is if that potential will be realized, and if it will be a success.


----------



## Otter (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


klhjgvyjh


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 20, 2010)

And David, there is a thing called the Sony Eye, and it has this thing called Eye Pet.

Go get your Skittles there.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 20, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


atleast *censored.3.0*ing get it right


----------



## earthbound (Jun 20, 2010)

I think I'm with Miyamoto on this one.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 20, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it didn't sound right!


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> And David, there is a thing called the Sony Eye, and it has this thing called Eye Pet.
> 
> Go get your Skittles there.


God you're dumb.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, such a big Christian calling God dumb.


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point proven.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And again.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't even bother, seems he can't defend his argument any further so he goes on with this nonsense.


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use your head, this points been taken care of already. Read before posting, people.


----------



## Numner (Jun 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.

But this thread isn't right.

And Tye yes it is suspicious standing up for Microsoft right after getting called a ignorant fanboy even if I don't believe that to be true.

And I'm not impressed with the Xbox titles.

Maybe Assasin's Creed and Fallout; but the rest are meh.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 20, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never heard that.

Also, I don't know about you guys, but I get annoyed by David alot more than Tye.


----------



## earthbound (Jun 20, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Also, I don't know about you guys, but I get annoyed by David alot more than Tye.


I agree. David is just an obvious hater. Purposely just trying to piss everyone off. Probably a troll or something.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 20, 2010)

I always thought it was Nintendorks...... Meh, I've probably been living under a rock...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> And David, there is a thing called the Sony Eye, and it has this thing called Eye Pet.
> 
> Go get your Skittles there.


What is all this talk about skittles and what do they have to do with David?

xfags (Microsoft) 
kiddiefags (Nintendo)
sonyfags (Sony)
Pcfags (PC)
ifag (Apple)


----------



## Gnome (Jun 20, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's

Xbots
Nintendrones
Sonyfags
PCfags
and apple means flaming homosexual if we're going by 4chan's definition.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 20, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, it was less of standing up for Microsoft than it was stressing my believe of not stating your opinions as fact. I would have said what I said regardless of what has recently happened. =p


----------



## Otter (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another one of your typical comebacks.
this time you need a picture because you aren't man enough to actually type it out.

p.s. i'm not the one who makes videos nobody cares about but continues to post them.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 20, 2010)

Leave it to David to get a sparkly pink picture as his comeback. With glitter included.


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a come back, I'm just emphasizing a fact. 

p.s. LOL


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Leave it to David to get a sparkly pink picture as his comeback. With glitter included.


Don't be jealous Gnome.


----------



## Otter (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where do you get your facts from?
p.s. umad?


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That glitter is simply fabulous!


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your mother.Btw, tell her she forgot her stuff.


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it?


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn man, you suck at humor.


----------



## Otter (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur gay
lolololololo


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flamboyancy is the new black!

Absolutely _FIERCE_


----------



## AndyB (Jun 20, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Damn man, you suck at humor.


You mean homor?


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u mad?


----------



## Otter (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i asked you first brah.
ugay?
ugay brah?


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 20, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such juvenile homur. Kids these days.... T_T


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I'm not. How about you? Does your mom know you're gay?


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OTTERS NOT GAY.

I'D HAVE SEX WITH HIM BUT THAT'D RUIN HIS REPUTATION.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so first you use sparkly gay things as a comeback. Then you use your mom jokes, and now you're just copying theirs.

yeah u mad.

u definitely mad.


----------



## Otter (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







icwutudidthere
you are insisting on turning TBT into Xbox Live. or your school. whatever


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's that? Can someone not stand up for a company outside of Nintendo on this forum?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 20, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, we'll have to show them the right way to be funny, to use hum∞r correctly.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and gay

ttly gay


----------



## Otter (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Yes*_
dealwithit.jpg


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is a man not entitled to use "your momma" jokes?  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/3/34342/1249214-what_the_****_am_i_reading_super.png


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, pre-pubescants are.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 20, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need to teach these little kids how hyumoor is done.


----------



## Numner (Jun 20, 2010)

No one is.

You do not know my mother and shall never meet her.

ufggt


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## AndyB (Jun 20, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wheel get write ohn eet.


----------



## Otter (Jun 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


usad?


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did this u"insert emotion here" thing come from? I'm assuming its from fagchan ugh, i mean 4chan.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 20, 2010)

Thread lockage time?


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Thread lockage time?


probably


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 20, 2010)

People in this thread disappoint me...


----------

